

Why are patents bad? - nphyte


======
chrisbennet
_" To promote the Progress of Science and useful Arts, by securing for limited
Times to Authors and Inventors the exclusive Right to their respective
Writings and Discoveries"_

This is what patents are for. In the case of software, they are having the
opposite affect - they _discourage_ innovation.

------
venomsnake
Patents are not bad. Patents that are given too broadly, try to patent outcome
instead of technology (one click) and that are simple solutions to a problem
are bad.

If I don't need your disclosure to reproduce the invention - it should not be
patentable.

